# Hornworms



## fleurdejoo (May 17, 2013)

Has anyone ever fed these? Had any experience with them biting? You or your mantid?





Oh I just wanted to add ...that is my wrist! These things get massive!!

My girls seem to LOVE them! However I cut the heads and tails off and hand fed. I put one end to their mouths and they locked right on.


----------



## aNisip (May 17, 2013)

Like super worms or other cats...they take em np...the beheading and tail cutting off...is uneccessary...


----------



## Digger (May 17, 2013)

Just tested an eastern tent caterpillar of T. sinensis ?Twitch. Was concerned about possible toxicity. But Twitch dug in and cat guts exploded everywhere ! Pix are on this section. These tents are everywhere and the cats are very large (getting ready to pupate). Free banquets for a few weeks! Then the 3 billion cicadas rise like fat noisy zombies. Yeah !


----------



## aNisip (May 18, 2013)

Please collect bucketfulls of cicadas and send them to me! Great mantis food!  and yeah if u let ur hornworms pupate, they'll make great feeders too Jude!


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 18, 2013)

Andrew will you not have cicada"s there?

That would suck. I love the sound although I think this next batch will be a bit loud!!!!

I read the caterpillar thread, very interesting, I had no idea some were toxic. That's always good to know!

SO as far as the horn worms go, Andrew I can hear their little (not so little) jaws snapping. I am really very afraid to leave their heads on.

I will try leaving a head on with my valida she's super aggressive.


----------



## brancsikia339 (May 18, 2013)

Yes i have fed hornworms. I fed them to my year old blue flash all the time. HUGE cleanup though. Its gross when they explode


----------



## angelofdeathzz (May 18, 2013)

Soon Jude you'll be able to do this with them!

http://youtu.be/Cv6dOK3Fi8s


----------



## Introvertebrate (May 18, 2013)

Wow. The hornworm wasn't even moving. Mugi just knew it was food.


----------



## Rick (May 19, 2013)

fleurdejoo said:


> Andrew will you not have cicada"s there?
> 
> That would suck. I love the sound although I think this next batch will be a bit loud!!!!
> 
> ...


Same here. Send me some haha. We have the annual species but we don't get the periodical species here in this part of the state.


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 19, 2013)

Can't wait to be able to feed a cham anything at all!

And she ate it with the head and tail Andrew.


----------



## patrickfraser (May 19, 2013)

Juicy!


----------

